# Fire up the Quattro S1 for Group B reunion races



## EW-VW (Feb 15, 2010)

There's going to be a rally Group B reunion going on this summer in England:

http://www.autominded.com/1708_group-b-racing-is-coming-back-this-summer

I haven't seen the entrance list yet, but I'm fingers crossed for a few Quattros showing up there.


----------

